# Wise Words...



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 8, 2012)

Thought this was apt, as they truly are wise words that not only can be applied to leadership, professional development, but almost anything with your life. A friend of Bruce Lee's recollection of something he once told him:


----------

